# thank god above bin ladefn is dead



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

osama bin laden is dead and our troops have his body and are bringin it out


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*yEP!!!!!!!!!!!! Just Heard-------GLAD HE"S DEAD------Shoot'em Dead like a DOG Congrads to our men who gott'er Done-----Semper Fi_________SB*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The old saying is true, you can run--but you cant hide (in this case it was awhile). Wonder what effect that will have on his following. Good job troops keep up the necessary killing--I mean good work.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes its been a long time coming but he was no longer the main man its the others that are still in hiding we need to find now.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

One less rat to beat down..... Great job by our soldiers. God bless them all !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet...I did not hear.

That SOB has cost so many so much. He needed what he got. To bad it was not sooner.

Again, my head is bowed and Prayers sent for those who lost thier lives and or family members due to this radical.

Thanks for the post 204


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

This truly is a great day for the American people and the rest of the world. UBL's role has been diminished some what over the past ten years, but he was still the head of the snake. I am so proud of our CIA and Special Operations community for working together to get this operation done. For those of you that don't know, this was a huge undertaking for our operators to enter that compound and put a bullet in the head of the snake. It also sends a message to the rest of the nut jobs around the world that we CAN put "eyes on" a target and kill it up close and personal. Although the war on terror is not over, I hope and pray that the family's who lost loved ones on 9/11/01 as well as sons and daughters through out the war can have an inner peace knowing that the snake is dead.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ding Dong, the witch is dead........


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> This truly is a great day for the American people and the rest of the world. UBL's role has been diminished some what over the past ten years, but he was still the head of the snake. I am so proud of our CIA and Special Operations community for working together to get this operation done. For those of you that don't know, this was a huge undertaking for our operators to enter that compound and put a bullet in the head of the snake. It also sends a message to the rest of the nut jobs around the world that we CAN put "eyes on" a target and kill it up close and personal. Although the war on terror is not over, I hope and pray that the family's who lost loved ones on 9/11/01 as well as sons and daughters through out the war can have an inner peace knowing that the snake is dead.


Yes the Head is dead ! To bad there are others following..but the message has been sent that they too will be squashed. We had our chances a few other times..the time we thought we had him in the cave..well, there we those who knew he was not there, but close. And by the time we had permission, he was gone again. We did it right this time. I just hope those in upper power and new to the game do not us this for thier gain.

I too still feel for ALL those who suffered the wrath of this Radical Rogue.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Fantastic news. US military, I thank you and am so very proud of you. I knew it was only a matter of time. Sounds like we had leads on his where-abouts several years ago, but had to track down the courier to get at him. In the end, he tried to hide behind a little girl. Not surprised..Who cares, he's dead and the world rejoices. And sure, where will be another creep to take his place on the worlds most wanted list, but we will do the ol' double tap on him also. Come get some!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, we finally developed our own Intel over the past few years and didn't depend so much on other countries. It is clear that they can't be trusted. UBL had been tipped off too many times by these so called "allied" countries. And we kept our mouths shut. No leaks. The Bush administration deserves a lot of credit for putting in place the polices to interrogate these dirt bags with the advanced interrogation techniques. It took time but it worked. Dirt bags beware. We proved the other day that we don't have to bomb you to get you. I sure hope we start to reconsider our relationship with these other countries such as Pakistan. They are playing us for the money and could care less about us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That last sentence about says it all IMO.


----------

